# We to get wood for boardcuts?



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a lumber yard right down the street but there awful expensive. Also home depot huge sheets of plywood I dont want huge sheets. All they have is MDF or pine. Do you know of any stores or Links? Thanks,

Gunnar Bell


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

michaels has small birch plywood makes a good ss


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks ghost would you happen to know the price?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

$6 to $8 for the big ones i think they are 10 X 20 the small ones are $4 to $5 10X10


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Yup michaels birch works good, better than that construction stuff from the hardware joints. I would glue a couple layers together though, as I seem to remember that the thickest they have is 12mm(i could be wrong on this).

Also, simple-shot.com sells spectraply, birch ply, and HDPE blanks. Might cost a tad more and you would have to wait while it is shipped, but spectraply sure does look cool. And all their blanks come in appropriate thicknesses.

http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/diy-blanks


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Check second hand stores for used cutting boards, used shelving units, and used tables. These often are good hardwood. I get used bamboo cutting boards, which only cost a few dollars.

Also, around here, many folks put old furniture they do not want out on the boulevard ... free for the taking. Old cabinets and old furniture are often made of good quality plywood or hardwood.

Here there is also an outfit called Restore.

http://www.habitat.org/env/restores.aspx

Builders donate all sorts of materials, including plywood cut-offs, as well as cabinets and cabinet doors.

Scrounge, scrounge, scrounge ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> $6 to $8 for the big ones i think they are 10 X 20 the small ones are $4 to $5 10X10


Went there last week. Actual size is 12" x 24" and 12" x 12". Cheers!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

charles has a good point about the cutting boards!

I have gotten many a cool bamboo cutting board from ROSS or Marshalls, if you have something like this in your area. I even got a sweet olive wood one from Marshalls not long back.

it was part of this,









This was made from a bamboo cutting board from ROSS,









and this....(which has a piece of Michaels baltic birch(~3/16") for a core.)


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i think meyers has good cuting boards to the one in kzoo did any way


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

At my home improvement center there is a huge wire mesh crate, where the cutter puts in all the excess and damaged parts of all kind of sheeting materials (plywood, mdf, baltic birch ply). I asked him what they do with the offcuts and he says they are thrown away. Often there are pieces big enough for slingshots, and they are free. It doesn't hurt to ask 

Cheers, Simon


----------

